# YEREVAN | Projects & Construction



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*4 room apartment in Arami street on the 8 floor of 12 storey monolite new housing development, 138,3 sqm. code 284 *

Price(mln. AMD): Negotiable
Type: New buildings
Building type:Newly-erected building
Location: Downtown
Country: Armenia
City/Town: Yerevan
Address: Arami street 
Living Area : 138,3 m2
Floor-number of floors : 8-12


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

Price(mln. AMD): Negotiable
Type: New buildings
Building type:Newly-erected building
Location: Arabkir
Country: Armenia
ZIP: не указан
City/Town: Yerevan
Address: Komitas ave.
Living Area : 61,3-130 m2
Floor-number of floors : 0-13
Rooms: 1-3

Apartments in a new housing development. We offer convenient apartments in 51/2 Mamikonyanc street in 14 storeyed monolithic residential building. Ceiling height is 3 metres, external design is made from Ani tufa, the surface of the apartments starts from 61,3-130 sqm. The building is supplied by individual heating and air-conditioning systems, an elevator and a parking space. Apartments are sold according to the lay-out, internal walls are constructed, external windows and doors are inserted. The price per 1 sqm starts from 800 c.u.


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

Elite multipurpose complex is located in the centre of Yerevan, two minutes walk from Opera and Ballet theatre on crossing of Moskovyan and Saryan streets. Constructed in the best traditions of Armenian classical architecture the Complex has advanced engineering internal equipment , developed infrastructure, multilevel monitoring, safety systems. Bright design, modern materials of high quality, the newest engineering equipment are thought over to trifles. 

Price(mln. AMD): Negotiable
Type: New buildings
Building type:Newly-erected building
Location: Downtown
Country: Armenia
City/Town: Yerevan
Address: New housing development in 35 Moskovyan st.
Living Area : не указан m2
Floor-number of floors : 0-12
Rooms: 2-7


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*New exclusive offer from "Akcern" corporation!*

Apartments for sale in the building under construction, located on crossroad of the Avetisyan and Vagharshyan streets 
The building consists of three sections: seven-, eight- and nine-storeyed (with mansard). Apartments in the building will provided with natural gas and permanent water supply, individual heating system, interphone connection with doorway, TV aerial.
Apartments futures: front door on iron base, Euro-style window frames, walls faced with plaster, free planning; inside electricity, phone and Internet lines.
Apartments spaces starts from 62,2 sq.m. Apartments located from 3rd to 9th floors will have a place in underground car parking. (Planning), (Download planning). 
On the first two floors will locate two-level shops. Minimal space of a shop will be 340 sq.m. There will develop a fenced courtyard, the space � 600 sq.m, around the building. The price of 1 sq.m. in apartments � 425.000 AMD. The price of 1 sq.m. in shops � 850.000 AMD. The price of place in underground car parking � 3.500.000 AMD. Apartments may be sold in loan with 50% downpayment.


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*Bars Plus Real Estate Agency*

*Davitashen*


Territory: Fourth microdistrict, next to the School N 196. 
Building type: Monolith. Seismic stability 9 scales. 
Apartments: Starting from 73 square meters to 134 square meters. The apartments are given without redecoration. The plaster, floor base, windows, entrance door are done, open plan. 
Time of delivery: The second quarter of 2009. 
Repayment terms: 30 % prepayment, the rest 70% have to be paid before building delivery. The price per 1 sq.m is from 850 to 1050$. There is a possibility to buy the apartment with mortgage (terms of the mortgage - 1+10 years). The price per 1 sqm - 950-1050 $. 
Entrances: 1 
Elevators: 2 
Floors: 15 
Ceiling height: 3 м 
Windows: Aluminium, multiple glass pane. 
Balconies: + 
Tech. equipment of building: Air-conditioning system. Without monthly fee.


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*The multi-functional residential complex*

6, Fuchiki str., Yerevan

The multi-functional residential complex is situated in Yerevan city, in Ajapniak district, between houses N 6 and N 12 in Fucik St. The position of the elite residential complex haz been chosen very carefully, which is a great advantage from the ecological point of view. Picturesque gardens make a great impression on everyone. Hrazdan canyon, which is in front of it, can be used as a place of rest in summer time. The sport Complex Building is situated to the west from the residence. You can see the white Picks of mt. Ararat to the South. A wonderful panorama of Hrazdan canyon opens in front of the residence. There will be built a metro station on the crossroads of Halabyan-Abelyan streets. There is a reasonable transport system in the district. There is a nursery school, schools, colleges and a university not from the residential complex . Republician Hospital§ Armenia ¦, Tsitsernakaberd with its park and Sport Comlex Building are situated in Ajapniak. 
Multi-functinal residential complex corresponds to the all normas of high modern quality and it can be used as a business complex. First-class building technologies, esed high quality and building materials, special design of the apartments, 2-storied underground parking lot are allowed us to consider it a multi-functional residential complex. It consists of two blocks: A and B .
Block ,,A” is a 7-8 storied building including a 2-storied parking lot area which is protected by the install fire control system. First two upper-ground floors can be used as shops, offices and for other purposes. Beginning from the 3-rd floor the area is used for he residential purposes. According to the architectural plans there will be 10 flats on every floor, the 9 of which will have 2 rooms and 1-3 rooms. On the side of Fucik St. there are large duplex flats on the 9th and 10-th floors.
Block ,,B” is a 14- storied bilding incluiding 2-storied underground area for parking lot. The entrance to yhe parking lot is in the block ,,B” . The residential area begins from the 2-nd floor. There are 5 flats on every floor. The duplex flats are on the 13th and 14th floors, according to the design of the interior it is also special and original. 
Every flat has beautiful and large balconies. The architects paid great attention to the corridors. They are large and faced by high quality ceramic tiles. It is planned to install elevators made by te well-known elevator producingcompany, which are comfortable and fast. 
The building is projected with cast-in-place concrete evated slabs. The building will be faced by the high quality stones, basalt and tuffa. The complex has been built on the strong stone fundamental area, which ensures to resist a 9-point earthquake. The flats are comfortable and light. It must be said that the design projecting is allowed to create the interior in accordance to the high taste. High ceiling ( 3 m), lagre rooms and cosy kitchens will give the chance to make differently designed interior . The large flats have 2 bathrooms, which is very comfortable. It is planned to hand over the flats with the walls and ceiling plastered with gypsum. The entrance doors will have metal skeleton and high quality wooden sheeting. The windows high quality profiles , joints and handles/ Electrical devices will be of high quality European production. Central heating and hot-water special system with personal meter be used in the flats. 










COMLEX A YEREVAN FUCHIKI STRET 6










COMLEX B YEREVAN FUCHIKI STRET


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*Abovian & Arami *

This is a future planed project, which will be located on the intersection of Abovian and Arami streets, only a few meters from the republic sqaure, the heart of the capital, Yerevan.


----------



## padutza (Dec 14, 2009)

*INTERCONTINENTAL hotel*

Has anyone news about the INTERCONTINENTAL hotel project?


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> It is new terminal airport Zvartnots, Deadline: 2011


Construction in Progress


----------



## FrancoAris (Jul 4, 2009)

*Intercontinental hotel and business center Yerevan*

*INTRODUCTION:* Armenia has been experiencing profound economical, political and social shifts in the last 20 years. History has been leaving its marks more intensely than ever before. Yerevan is changing its face at a growing pace. As a capital city it is the place where the cultural, business and political forces shaping the country converge. What such a dynamic environment needs are quality spaces for people with ideas to meet, a project to relate Yerevan to the entire world, it needs a place, which could become the symbol of a new Armenia. We would like to propose a place that can incorporate such high expectations and become a sign of a new part of Armenian history. We see the project for the development of an International Business Center and an Intercontinental Hotel as a chance to offer the city a place where world-class business is happening, a place that becomes the most important reference point of international visitors in Armenia and a venue where exhibitions and conferences enrich the cultural life of Yerevan.


*VISION:* The proposal that we would like to bring to your consideration departs from the idea that the city is a manifold entity. Our project attempts to create a lively, vibrant and productive new part of the city. We envision an organisation of space that will allow the gradual development of the site and will attach to its nearby and far context. Not only will the new development connect to the city. It will become a new centrality in the urban structure, a new reference point for the inhabitants and guests of Yerevan. We do not only aim to add building mass to the urban tissue, but have strived to design a complex that will provide pleasant living, working and free-time environment. It will be the first step in a long-span process of developing the whole location, a strong departure point in the creation of a new type of environment. An environment based on quality. For us quality goes beyond a well-constructed building and valuable materials. We present you with a project that strives to provide a unique architectural solution to its users. We have developed functional and spatial relations that will take the experience of a hotel guest, a business visitor or an ordinary citizen to a new level. It is an environment without a precedent in Armenia. We have developed a system of open and close public spaces that subsequently flow into the specific functions of the desired program. We believe that the proposed spaces form efficient functional relations and lend themselves to be modified according to changing use and economical conditions. We have also carefully considered the views to the city in the foreground and mount Ararat in the background for designing a unique theatrical experience. Our project proposes new kind of relations between hotel users and citizens, between businessmen and the cultural elite, between the exclusive realm of a presidential suite and public life of a square. It incorporates spaces that are relevant not only to the citizens of Yerevan, but also to the important Armenian Diaspora community, a factor of crucial significance for the future of the country. The impact of the project on the city has been as important to us as the organization of the desired program in a high quality environment. Our proposal uses the dominant position of the location to offer the city a fascinating arrangement of volumes. The proposed arrangement of the buildings will enrich Yerevan’s skyline with an easily recognizable and distinct image. Its iconic qualities correspond to its relevance as an important civic centrality, making the best use possible of the prominent location. We inscribe our project in the system of historical hill sites surrounding the city center of the capital: the Genocide Monument, the Mayr Hayastan Statue, the ancient Erebuni castle and the recently completed Cascade. We hope that our project will add another location to the memorable sites of the city of Yerevan. A place that serves as a mark of a new age for Armenia.

*URBAN ORGANIZATION:* In our plan we are treating the site as a citadel. Drawing inspiration from historical Armenian settlements like the Kond we propose an organization of the terrain that is dependent on the topography of the location. The lower and steeper parts of the site we “populate” with smaller and diversely oriented blocks. These blocks are stacked up on top of each other and as they reach the edges of the hill the get grouped in larger entities. The plateau of the hill allows on its term a rational use of the site and this is where we propose the introduction of a system of grids. The grids provide for more rational forms to take shape, as well as the development of bigger volumes. The structure culminates in elegant towers of different heights and plan dimensions. It is a symbolical transition from the organic logic the Middle Ages, through the rational grid of the Enlightenment to the power and strong imagery of contemporary skyscrapers. Even more, it is a practical and appropriate way of designing the location in a functional and aesthetically pleasing composition. We propose to organise the flat part of the site by introducing 3 separate grids. The grids follow 3 visually relevant and historically important directions: in the far distance Mount Ararat, the mythological origin of Armenia, in the middle distance the ancient castle Erebuni, the origin of Yerevan and in the foreground the modern centre of Yerevan based on Tamanyan’s plan of the 1920’s. Using these orientation points we wish to connect symbolically the new intervention with Yerevan’s history and visually with the most striking views available to the users of the location

The grids are composed of a module of 7.5m by 7.5m. These are measurements that are practical for arranging office space and underground parking, as well as allow spacious dwelling to be designed. In the lines of each grid we introduce a square, also orientated to one of the 3 reference directions. We propose using these 3 different open spaces as anchoring elements for the future development of the site. The functions required by the competition brief are implemented around the biggest of these squares. The other two we propose developing already as underground parking lots and using their ground surface as temporary public spaces: open air cinema, tennis court, football field, etc. The squares are left open to the respective views in different degrees. The biggest square is oriented towards the Yerevan’s city centre and allows panoramic views to on the city scape by being just slightly pulled away from the edge of the hill. Another square is completely facing the view to Ararat and is also stepping down to welcome pedestrians from the Khachatur Abovyan Square. The third square is almost completely closed by the surrounding buildings and allows only glimpses through the streets of the plan in the direction of Erebuni’s Castle. Our proposal attempts to make the most of the prime location of the site.

The project could greatly profit from the infrastructural connections already present in the proximity of the site. We propose that the main vehicular access point is at the northern part of the site, along what at the moment seems to be a road used for heavy machinery access to the site. This road could possibly be connected to Saralanji Avenue at its top, but is in any case linked to Saralanji street at its bottom. This immediate link to one of the main arteries of Yerevan allows fast car access from outside the city. The connection to the centre happens via the lower part of Saralanji street, which opens to Teryan street and Khachatur Abovyan Square. Once cars have reached the entrance point of the complex we lead them into system of underground parking spaces open in a different degree to the ground level of the project. Hotel visitors coming by car or deliveries are also led into the underground road system, but they could follow separate routes. We provide for 3 levels of underground parking and circulation, where the most accessible and trafficked level is the first underground floor at -4m.
A pedestrian connection via stairs is to link Khachatur Abovyan Square with one of the proposed squares. The streets formed by the 7.5m by 7.5m grid are destined almost exclusively for pedestrians. Only in case of odd-size deliveries or emergencies will vehicles be able to drive at level 0. We believe that in this way we provide a very functional separation of heavy traffic flows, allowing the creation of a pleasant and spacious street level environment.

We use greenery, trees and grass, to integrate the first level underground with the street level. At thoughtfully selected locations we open large rectangles at level 0 to allow light to reach –4m. The plants and trees covering the bottom of these cuts come through the openings and provide greenery for both level –4m and level 0. These cuts become also the places of connection between the underground levels and the street. In such a way the first underground level becomes a pleasurable environment, filled with light and green.




















http://www.menabo-architecture.com/wp/?page_id=659


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is another version of this project made by the Bulgarian architectural firm Dizarh


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Good job Armenia!:applause:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Just a proposal, but nonetheless deserves to be posted :cheers:



> *Structural Geodesics / Skyscraper in Armenia *
> 
> This intriguing skyscraper proposal by Vahan Misakyan designed for the city of Yerevan in Armenia consists of an assemblage of structural geodesics that form three piercing towers linked by habitable bridges at the top and bottom. Different programs, including offices, residences, and hotel are located in each tower – the geodesics change in size and configuration depending on the program. The bridges are used as commercial and recreational areas for the general public.
> 
> ...


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> avnik.am
> Residential community


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> Construction in Progress november


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Artavazd said:


> MAMIKONYANTS 41


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

New Year


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Dalma Garden Mall” to open in spring 2012*

ARMENPRESS:

The biggest multi-functional trade and entertainment center "Dalma Garden Mall" will open in spring 2012 in Yerevan, "Dalma Invest" company told Armenpress. The center will include a three-hall cinema, bowling hall, children's theatre and play ground, playing machines, children's café, playing hall and internet-café.

The total area of the "Dalma Garden Mall" is 43 500 sq.m, the parking is intended for 742 cars.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Yerevan Circus Will Be Reconstructed
*
Reconstruction works in Yerevan circus will begin on August 1, said the circus director Hovhannes Gasparyan during press conference on July 24. He also added, that the whole repair budget will cost US$ 10 million.
During a 2-year reconstruction it's planned to completely renovate circus building, install modern ventilation and heating systems, build a separate housing for the animals. It is also planned to upgrade the technical base of the circus and to increase sound and voice capabilities. The final performance of old circus will be held on July 31.

Back in April, Yerevan mayor Karen Karapetyan signed an agreement with director of "Tashir Group" Samvel Karapetyan, for US$ 8 million investment in circus reconstruction. During latest press conference art director of circus Sos Petrosyan confirmed, that "Tashir Group" provided US$ 6 million for circus reconstruction.

Yerevan circus was built in 1962, and this is the first renovation. The administration of the circus has not provided any information who will act as general contractor of reconstruction


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

On 21th took place a current meeting of the Urban Development Council of Yerevan, which was conducted by Yerevan mayor Karen Karapetyan. One of the items on the agenda was the presentation of the investment program draft proposal regarding building a 7-8-storey hotel in the area adjacent to the metro station of the Republic Square.
Of 30 members of the Urban Development Council 27 were present at the meeting and they developed an active and interested discussion around the proposal elaborated by architect Narek Sargsyan in 2010 and submitted at yesterday’s meeting. In the result 24 members voted for and 3 – abstained, and the Council made a decision to approve the volume and planning solutions in the presented place.
Simultaneously, it was decided to start the process taking into account in the next stage of the project the suggestions and comments made by the Council members. The second item on the agenda was the discussion of the draft 20-storey hotel planned for building at Aram, 36. The project was presented by architect Albert Karoyan. This draft was unanimously voted down by the Council members and it was suggested to limit the number of floors of the hotel taking into account the height of adjacent buildings.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> “Yeraz” Residential Distric
> eraz.am


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mixed use development*

Mixed use development located at 3 Byuzand Street, at the junction of Adamyan and Byuzand Streets. Expected completion in 2012. 
Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction, fit-out. Carried out as a turnkey project.

*CAUCASUS*

Restaurant, hotel and entertainment complex, located next to the Yerevan - Ashtarak highway. Expected completion in 2011.
Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction.

*97-99 Byuzand Street*

Mixed use development located at 97-99 Byuzand Street, between Mashtots Avenue and Saryan Street. Expected completion in 2012. 
Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction, fit-out. Carried out as a turnkey project.

*Government House N1*

Construction of the new administrative building of the Government of the Republic of Armenia in the grounds of the Government House N1. Expected completion in 2012.
Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction, external and internal services, fit-out. Carried out as a turnkey project.

*Mixed use development*

Mixed use development located at 3 Vazgen Sargsyan Street, at the site of the former Ministry of Justice. Expected completion in 2013. 
Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction, fit-out. Carried out as a turnkey project.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> They approved Hotel InterContinental design
> the construction began


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> *Mixed use development*
> 
> Mixed use development located at 3 Byuzand Street, at the junction of Adamyan and Byuzand Streets. Expected completion in 2012.
> Chilingarian Design & Construction services: General contracting, main building construction, fit-out. Carried out as a turnkey project.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>


----------



## HayIAm92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone make an update of what's happening with the "cascade top" construction, with the new Youth center buildning and the new Republic Square dome!
Thanks


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Zvartnots hi-tech airport terminal opens in Yerevan*

PanARMENIAN.Net - In the framework of events dated to the 20th anniversary of Armenia’s independence, new terminal of Zvartnots airport was put into operation.

Armenian President Serzh Sargsyan, ambassadors accredited to Armenia, as well as Armenian-born Argentine businessman Eduardo Eurnekian attended the opening ceremony on September 16.

At 34 thousand sqm, the hi-tech terminal, complete with VIP halls, 46 check-in counters, an extensive parking lot, will enable servicing of up to 3,5 mln passengers annually.

The construction of Zvartnots terminal, specifically designed for high earthquake stability, took USD160 mln in investments.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*New cycle track opened in Yerevan*

Today RA President Serzh Sargsyan was present at the opening ceremony of a new cycle track at Malatia-Sebastia.

On the press conference with the journalists the Mayor of Yerevan Karen Karapetyan mentioned that the cycle track corresponds to all the international norms.

“I am sure that in the nearest future we will have various sportive events and will hear Armenian new names and surnames which will bring honor to us,” Mayor of Yerevan said.

The construction of the cycle track has started in 2010 June according to the agreement signed between the Yerevan Municipality and “Renco ArmEstate” company.

The cycle track has runway of 250m where different types of events can be held as well as competitions.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Anur

This 16 storey multifunctional high-rise building is located on the intersection of Leo and Saryan streets in the center of Yerevan. This complex will be equipped with swimming pool, children's playground and etc. Each floor has between 8 to 13 apartments with areas ranging from 60 to 200 sq. m. The Architect for this unique project is Mr.Sukiassian. The project preliminary estimated date of completion is 2013.


----------



## AramStep (Sep 25, 2011)

*Exclusive House for sale*

New build house is for sale in the 9-th street of Nork Marsh. European design with Armenian inspiration creates an atmosphere of beauty and comfort.
The property has a perfect location, only 7 minutes from Republic square. Easy access, amazing view and smart design makes this gorgeous house an outstanding property for buyers and tenants .
The building is from reinforced concrete structure, completed on June at 2011. 
<script src='http://img36.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=picture200px.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
Land area: 400 sqm
Building area: 530 sqm
Floors: 3

Floor	Sqm	The project instand the following
Basement	170	Parking for 3 cars, laundry, fitness hall
1-st floor	125	Antechamber, living-room, kitchen
2-nd	125	3 bedrooms(can be master), office
Mansard	75	Library, rest room
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/picture77v.jpg/
An interior design is available upon request.
House is for sale without furnishing.
Price: 375000$
Rent-upon request
<script src='http://img716.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=picture77td.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
Will be glad to answer to all your questions.
To view this amazing house, please contact any day from 10:00 to 19:00
Aram Movsisyan
Step Real Estate Solutions
www.step.am


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> *Dalma Garden Mall” to open in spring 2012*
> 
> ARMENPRESS:
> 
> ...


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> Aygestan


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## zogo (Oct 2, 2011)

What happened to the Yerevan's amazing cableway, after the accident it was closed and not functioning at the moment I think, is there any project to restore the system?


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>



















































































































































*First McDonald’s to open in Armenia soon*
*Yerevan/Mediamax/. The first McDonald’s fast food restaurant will open in Armenia in the nearest future, the Director of "Dalma Garden Mall” Edgar Khachatryan told Mediamax today.*

“Tashir Group is currently holding negotiations with McDonald’s representatives in Russia but they haven’t reached the phase for the American representatives to visit Armenia yet”, he said.

Edgar Khachatryan said that Tashir Group will bring McDonald’s to Armenia based on a franchise contract and assured that it will soon be available.

McDonald’s restaurant will open in “Dalma” trade and entertainment center.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

cool :cheers:


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

new project in Tigran Mec street hotel and trade center 
construction start summer 2011


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

Yerevan has a lot of potential to attract visitors from amongst the diaspora as long as they make it a city worth visiting.


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

PD said:


> Yerevan has a lot of potential to attract visitors from amongst the diaspora as long as they make it a city worth visiting.


Visitors from diaspora would go there anyway. Other visitor can be attracted by other means.
And Yerevan is worth visiting, IMO.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Residential complex in Demirchian street located in the neighborhood of the Parliament and close to the "Park of lovebirds" is one of the most modem and comfortable apartament compexes in Yerevan. It meets all the criteria for the dwelling of premium class. The harmonius combination of a fantastic location, developed infrastructure make this complex one of the most attractive objectives in elite estate market*


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Description | Buzand St. Makared | Makared
*
Dear colleagues, we bring to your attention our new project on building the Main Avenue of Yerevan city. Our new 14-storeyed buildings are located on crossing of streets Buzand and Koghbatsi at 200 meters far from the Republic Square - on the one hand with a view to a green zone of the Main Avenue, on the other hand - the stately appearance of the great Ararat mountain.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Is this an apartment building?


----------



## Menosan (Dec 25, 2011)

YerevanArmenia said:


> *Description | Buzand St. Makared | Makared
> *
> Dear colleagues, we bring to your attention our new project on building the Main Avenue of Yerevan city. Our new 14-storeyed buildings are located on crossing of streets Buzand and Koghbatsi at 200 meters far from the Republic Square - on the one hand with a view to a green zone of the Main Avenue, on the other hand - the stately appearance of the great Ararat mountain.


:cheers:


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>



































*About Project

“Yeraz” (Dream) residential district, located on the area of 24,000 sq m in the northern part of Yerevan, was put into operation in August. More than 12 families already live in new, cozy and modern apartments built by the experienced engineering and construction staff of the company.

Ераз - Жилой комплекс

Currently, the staff is carrying out landscaping works on the territory. The team will also commence constructing a straight road connecting the residential district to the highway. The main feature of the highway will be the pedestrian zone of 24 hectares.

The first complex is an eighteen–storey building composed of two annexes. The latter connect to each other through a bridge on the thirteen and fourteen floors which, besides making the buildings unique, also has an evacuation meaning. Each of the houses contains flats starting from 68 sq m, with 3m high ceilings, two lavatories, light and architectural interesting approaches, due to which your interior becomes even more comfortable and exclusive. 

Do you think of a secure parking place for your car? Don`t worry. The underground parking place will give you that chance, what is more, you can take a lift to get to your apartment.

The inhabitants of “Yeraz” district can spend their time in the flowerful cafes situated on the roofs of the houses and enjoy the fabulous views of Yerevan, mounts Aragats and Ararat.

Being far from the noisy and heavy traffic part of the city, “Yeraz” promises a favourable, suitable and calm life. There will be shops, a kindergarten, a school, a drugstore, a beauty salon, fun and sport complexes and other household services to satisfy the material and spiritual needs of the dwellers. The green areas will provide oxygen and fresh air, a healthy way of life and a wholesome promenade before sleeping. 

According to the project, fifteen multi- storey complexes are going be built in the future.*


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Since 2008 “Mikshin” LLC construction company has been building the city of future, “Yeraz” residential district on 24 hectares. By 2017 hundreds of young families will find their new residence there, and thousands of people will acquire the keys of their homes. 

Ераз - жилой комплекс, Генплан

The first two houses have already been constructed. These are two high-rise buildings which are connected to each other on the 13th and 14th floors. These buildings will be surrounded by green zones, parks and fountains very soon. Kinder voices will be heard there as the entire territory of “Yeraz” is going to be a park, and no cars will drive by the roads of the new city as they pass underground. The main highway will pass within the parameter.

In the nearest future residents will be able to say, ” We live in Yeraz”, having access to schools, kindergartens, sport and health complexes, shops, restaurants, cafes, beauty salons, business centres and art studios.

15 wings are totally planned to be built, while three of them have not only already been successfully completed but are also exploited as business centers.

Two more wings will have been constructed by 2014. The fourth and the fifth wings are planned to be finished from 2013 till 2015.The sixth and the seventh ones will be completed in the years of 2014-2017. There will be parterres, fountains and open air cafes even on the roofs.

Investment in real estate is hard decision, but in case of“ Yeraz” residential district it is reliable.


----------



## KAZIM (Feb 1, 2012)

и это все проекты?


----------



## Daşlı Oğul (Dec 2, 2011)

Fantastic projects. What about the construction of Intercontinental Hotel? Have they started it and if yes are there any construction updates?


----------



## revilo87 (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea if the MGM funded casino resort ever took off?

Lakeside Resorts, Armenia just south of Yerevan
http://resortmasis.com/indexu.html


----------



## Nournouss (Feb 12, 2011)

revilo87 said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the MGM funded casino resort ever took off?
> 
> Lakeside Resorts, Armenia just south of Yerevan
> http://resortmasis.com/indexu.html


There was never a project funded by MGM. I suppose you mean the complex with pyramids on the Sevan highway. If so, it's progressing with plans to be open next year. It'll feature a Kempinski hotel, large conference and restaurant facilities as well as casino.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Nournouss said:


> There was never a project funded by MGM. I suppose you mean the complex with pyramids on the Sevan highway. If so, it's progressing with plans to be open next year. It'll feature a Kempinski hotel, large conference and restaurant facilities as well as casino.


Kempinski Hotel


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*TUMO Center*
Tumo Center for Creative Technologies is a resource for teenagers interested in activities at the intersection of technology and art.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Elite Plaza


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

The New Building Of Matenadaran


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Полная реконструкция легендарного ереванского стадиона «Раздан» обойдется в 10-15 миллионов долларов, сообщил журналистам в пятницу президент Федерации футбола Армении Рубен Айрапетян, посетивший стадион с целью ознакомления с проводимыми широкомасштабными ремонтными работами.

«Все расходы на реконструкцию стадиона взяла на себя Федерация футбола Армении, но точную цифру расходов на данный момент назвать не могу, поскольку работа идет постоянная», - сказал Айрапетян.

По его словам реконструкция стадиона будет осуществляться в два этапа.

Рубен Айрапетян«Первый этап реконструкции включает в себя ремонт раздевалок, общественных санузлов и эти работы уже проводятся. Начиная с мая будет заменены газон и все освещение стадиона», - сказал Айрапетян.

Он отметил, что сегодня или завтра из Италии прибудут специалисты «и мы попытаемся решить проблемы, связанные с заменой табло».

По словам Айрапетяна, со следующего года начнется второй этап реконструкции, предусматривающий строительство навеса.

«Стадион реконструируется по всем стандартам ФИФА и, следовательно, сможет принимать международные игры любого уровня.», -отметил глава Федерации.

Айрапетян сообщил, что матч сборных Армении и Италии в рамках отборочного цикла чемпионата мира 2014 года состоится на реконструированном стадионе «Раздан», который со временем не только вернет свой изначальный облик, но станет еще краше.

С полным фотоотчетом о ходе строительных работ можно ознакомиться на официальной страничке агентства «Новости-Армения» в соцсети Facebook.

Ереванский стадион «Раздан» является самым крупным в Армении и может вместить около 55 тыс. человек. В последние годы официальные международные матчи на стадионе не проводятся, поскольку некоторые важные конструкции этого уникального строения ослабли. Территория вокруг стадиона превращена в ярмарку.

Армения попала в группу B отборочного цикла, где сыграет со сборными Италии, Дании, Чехии, Болгарии и Мальты. Матч сборных Армении и Италии состоится 12 октября 2012 года..-0-*

*По приказу ФИФА и ФАФ Стадион HraZdan в Ереване до 2020 года должны покрыть крышой,так как не соответствует стандартам ФИФА! окончательный вид стадиона еще не выбрано,иидут переговоры.*


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> “HAS-Profit” gives you and opporunity to become the apartment owner in the new building in Yerevan, the capital of Armenia. Our new building is located in one of the prestigious disctricts of the city, the Monument, in the neighbourhood with new Northern Ray street. Our new project won’t disappoint true judges of beauty, comfort and reliability. The complex includes underground parking, the commercial block, a panoramic bar on the 23rd floor, a unique rotating restaurant on the 24th and an open cafe on the building roof.
> 
> The district is so carefully choosen by our experts, that it allows tenants and visitors of the complex from all the floors to take the pleasure of the unique landscapes of the center of our capital. While the skyscraper is under a construction stage, “HAS-Profit” company offers accessible variants of apartments for sale in Yerevan both on inhabited and commercial floors.
> 
> ...


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hyatt Yerevan Hotel*


----------



## Gardeniya1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Слышала о проекте "старый Ереван" Его на самом деле будут строить,или просто разговоры?


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Gardeniya1 said:


> Слышала о проекте "старый Ереван" Его на самом деле будут строить,или просто разговоры?


На самом деле будут строить,щас как знаю,идет проектирование проекта и в скором времени начнут строить


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Երեւան: Մեդիամաքս: «Համազգային» պետական թատրոնի շենքի մրցույթում հաղթել են ճարտարապետներ Լեւոն Ղալումյանի եւ Լեւոն Վարդանյանի արվեստանոցների աշխատակիցների կողմից ներկայացված նախագծերը:

Ինչպես այսօր Մեդիամաքս-ին ասել է Երեւանի գլխավոր ճարտարապետի գրասենյակի հանրային կապերի հարցերով պատասխանատու Անահիտ Եսայանը, երրորդ հաղթողը երիտասարդ ճարտարապետներ Հայկ Մկրտիչյանի ու Տիգրան Մարգարյանի հեղինակած նախագիծն է:

Լավագույն երեք աշխատանքների հեղինակները պարգեւատրվել են յուրաքանչյուրը 400 հազար դրամով:

Անահիտ Եսայանը հավելել է, որ եկող շաբաթ Երեւանի քաղաքապետին կից քաղաքաշինության խորհրդի ճարտարապետական հանձնաժողովը կրկին կանդրադառնա հաղթողների աշխատանքներին:

Մեդիամաքս-ը նշում է, որ մրցույթի մասին պատմող մեր նյութի հրապարակումից հետո շատ ճարտարապետներ հայտարարեցին, որ տեղյակ չէին հայտարարված մրցույթի մասին:








http://www.mediamax.am/


----------



## Gardeniya1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Спасибо за ответ)


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


> *Hyatt Yerevan Hotel*


В 2013 году, в Армении появится отель Hyatt Place

Hyatt Place Yerevan станет первым отелем бренда Hyatt Place на территории СНГ. Открытие новой гостиницы запланировано весной 2013 года.

«Мы рады представить бренд Hyatt Place в Армении – стране с богатейшим культурным наследием, которая известна исключительным гостеприимством, – отметил Питер Норман, старший вице-президент по слияниям и развитию Hyatt International в Европе, Азии и на Ближнем Востоке. – Открытие Hyatt Place Yerevan станет новой вехой в расширении международного портфолио сети Hyatt»

Основанный в 2006 году бренд Hyatt Place представляет собой сеть высококлассных отелей категории select service. Концепция бренда вдохновлена динамичным ритмом жизни деловых путешественников. Отели Hyatt Place отличаются стильным дизайном, тщательно продуманным и внимательным сервисом.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Yerevan mayor visits AGBU construction site*
Yerevan Mayor Taron Margaryan and Catholicos of All Armenians Garegin II visited the construction site of the office building of the Armenian General Benevolent Union (AGBU).

AGBU representatives showed the guests a model of the building and explained that combination of modern construction technologies and old architecture will enable the builders to restore the old aspect of the building. Special attention has been paid to the urban development requirements that will enable preservation of the elements typical of Yerevan’s old center.

Mayor Taron Margaryan assured the AGBU representatives that cooperation with the AGBU will be continued. “The Yerevan Municipality is ready to always support the union and all of its initiatives aimed at bringing benefits to our people and to the capital of the Armenians,” the Yerevan mayor said.

The construction company assured the Yerevan mayor that the new building will become a new center of culture and symbol of consolidation of the Armenia-Diaspora relations and of AGBU’s larger-scale activities.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Dalma Garden Mall shopping and entertainment center opens in Yerevan *
October 20, 2012 - 16:19 AMT

PanARMENIAN.Net - Armenian President Serzh Sargsyan attended the official opening ceremony of the largest shopping and entertainment center in the republic “Dalma Garden Mall”.

The mall, worth a total of $50 mln, was built by Dalma Invest development company, affiliated with Russian Tashir Group. The mall covering 43.500 sq.m. houses such brands as Zara, GAP, Marks&Spencer, Armani Jeans, Bershka, Pull&Bear, Kid’s Clothes children’s wear outlet, as well as “Our” hypermarket.

Dalma Garden Mall also houses such entertainment areas as a bowling alley, “Cinema Star” complex, and a children’s playground.

Dalma Garden Mall Center is organizing a concert to celebrate the opening, with Armenian show-business representatives to participate. 

































































































PHOTO BY PANARMENIAN.NET


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

Вот еще парочку фоток с открытия


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*UniPlaza, Yerevan*

completion 2012
area: 25,000 sq.m.
cmaservice: architects, interior design, project managers

Mixed use development located 50 meters from Republic Square, the very heart of Yerevan. Uses include office, apartment hotel, retail and several food and beverage outlets including atrium café. The façade design reflects the importance of the location adjacent to the Square as well as the neighboring Foreign Ministry.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rennovated park opens in Armenia’s capital *
The residents of the Yerevan Arabkir district already have a park full of flowers, reconstructed pool and fountains. The park is situated on the crossroad of Halabyan and Margaryan streets.

Armenia’s President Serzh Sargsyan, Yerevan mayor Taron Margaryan, head of Ajapnyak administrative district Artavazd Sargsyan and a number of other officials attended the opening of the park, toured there getting familiarized with the carried out work.



Speaking to reporters, the mayor said the municipality’s policy is equal development of Yerevan and all the small regions must have small centers.



He said that such small centers will open in four administrative regions. The mayor said the renovation of the park is the biggest gift to the Yerevan’s residents.



“Such programs will be of continuative nature. During the coming years we will have such parks in other administrative regions too. We must ask our residence to preserve them as it is theirs. Of course the territories will be under our limelight as well but the assistance of the residents is necessary,” he said.

The mayor stressed that he follows the restoration works personally and has visited the construction site 10-15 times.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

YerevanArmenia said:


>


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*Open new hotel "Tora Palace"*


----------



## Ruso141 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi everyone I don t know if it is the correct thread to ask this, but do you know where can I get a map of the armenian routes and expressways? In a page I visit it says that Armenia has 16.000km of routes, were 7.600 are expressways. Is that true?, and if it is, the expresway from where to where does it goes? a map showing this would be wonderful. You also know if there are any big proyects in terms of transport infraestrcuture in Armenia?. The last question I need to ask is, how much proyects office and residence buildings are in Armenia right now.

Is for a work I have to do of Armenia in mine high school here in Uruguay. Thank for your attention.

Pd: as I see in this thread you are having wonderful proyects and construtcions.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

*The hotel National has opened in central Yerevan.*

The hotel has 75 deluxe suites, two halls, European cuisine and a fitness club.

Yerevan Mayor Taron Margaryan and Director of the hotel Robert Simonyan cut the ribbon.

Welcoming the guests – workers of culture and political figures – Mr Simonyan expressed hope tourists visiting Yerevan will have a comfortable rest at the hotel.


----------



## YerevanArmenia (Oct 26, 2009)

new hotel open Sochi Palace****


----------



## Artur men (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Artur men (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## laurentius (Mar 29, 2007)

I find it really interesting that Armenia has such a unique take on post modern architecture. The style looks a bit rough or brutal to my eyes but its nice to see how proudly local it is. Really inspiring. Got to travel to Yerevan someday.


----------



## dlomen (Dec 5, 2015)

Yerevan is one of my favorite cities. One Cascad is worth to visit this city.


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

nice projects!


----------



## AlenPG (Dec 8, 2015)

mine too


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*Noah’s Ark replica to be built in Armenia*

A “Noah’s Ark” historical-cultural and scientific-educational complex will be built in Armenia according to the proportions described in the Bible, using reinforced concrete, reports RIA-Novosti, with reference to the “We Build for All the People” Foundation, created especially for the project. 
According to Biblical tradition, Noah’s Ark, built by command of God that Noah and his family might survive the global Flood, came to rest upon the mountains of Ararat after the forty-day torrent. The replica ark is to be erected on a mountaintop across from Mt. Ararat. The ark is to be built of reinforced concrete, lined with wood. The foundation’s message notes that the ark will have a length of 300 cubits (433 ft.), height of 30 cubits (43 ft.), and width of 50 cubits (72 ft.). 
The organizers plan to place 200 pavilions in the ark, representing the national culture of different peoples and countries. 
“The complex will have practical value: pilgrims and tourists will be able to stop into its 40 rooms. A museum, gallery, library, conference halls, and halls for government and state receptions will operate there,” the foundation noted. 
A board of trustees has already been created, with Martun Arutyunyan, head of the “Scenic Art Mill” appointed executive director. The project will be presented to the government, and design and construction work will begin after the plan is approved


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

The business center "Kamar".


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*The business center "Kamar"*


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^What a gorgeous combination of old and new.


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, this approach is used in Yerevan downtown
Behind an old building the modern one is raising


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

One of the new buildings in Yerevan


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*China embassy new building groundbreaking is held in Yerevan*


----------



## hoogbouwe (Jun 18, 2009)

Pushkin Street/ улица Пушкина


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*KAMAR Business Center is an upscale Class A office building in the City Center of Yerevan*


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

Project of a new building to be constructed in Yerevan


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*Construction of the new circus building in Yerevan*


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

Construction of the Davitashen- Ashtarak highway in Yerevan










One of the administrative districts of Yerevan Davitashen will be connected with Ashtarak highway-the western gates of Yerevan. The new road will have 6 lanes with the width of 28 m and length of 5.4 km.
The new highway will correspond to international standards of quality and will be provided with LED lighting.


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*Construction of the new Carrefour Center in Yerevan*


----------



## Plata (Jan 29, 2014)

*Project & Construction of MonArch building, Main Av./Saryan Street, Yerevan*

​


----------

